# K-pin is strange



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Anyone have any strange effects when your on a good potent klonopin high? not like a high, but for some reason it doesnt matter how much i take, sometimes i get really loopy, sometimes nothing happens.

When klonopin hits me hard, i feel like i dont care if my family sees me in my underwear. Criticism doesnt effect me, and i become really philosophical and creative...yet it doesnt do anything for my social anxiety, just makes me dizzy and makes time go faster. Then when it doesnt work when i take it before baseball practice, i get reeallly tired afterward.

Anyone else have weird effects? How can i enhance these effects?


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I have noticed oddly enough that sometimes when I'm feeling the effects of klonopin, if I eat some food it will sometimes dampen the effects down. Must be something to do with it's metabolism/absorption.

Maybe exercising on it (ie baseball practice) is altering the pharmacokinetics and how your body absorbs/disperses it or something like that :stu.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

jim_morrison said:


> I have noticed oddly enough that sometimes when I'm feeling the effects of klonopin, if I eat some food it will sometimes dampen the effects down. Must be something to do with it's metabolism/absorption.
> 
> Maybe exercising on it (ie baseball practice) is altering the pharmacokinetics and how your body absorbs/disperses it or something like that :stu.


 probably aha. Im just lookin for ways to increase the effects. I used to take it as needed, but then i saw a psychiatrist and he said take it 3 times a day.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah that sounds like they work for you in terms of sedation but not for calming social anxiety. I found they did nothing for social anxiety either, but they did make me feel dizzy and very chilled out, docile and rather philosophical although i find zopiclone makes me creative and thirsty whereas klonopin was aided by eating, as it stopped the nausea that comes with it

Jims advice about eating to dampen the effects is a good idea:wink
but over all i would not say its a potent social stimulater at all nor does it work fast and yeah it does make me feel weird too, i have not taken it in three days now

is there anything else u can switch it too?


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Arisa1536 said:


> is there anything else u can switch it too?


Ya i wish. There are inly two types of meds for anxiiety...SSRIs like lexapro and zoloft, and benzodiazepines like klonopin and xanax. Klonopin is supposed to be the strongest benzo though. I took 1,mg this morning as my psychiatrist told me to...no effects..not even diziness. im gonna go take 2 right now.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

King Moonracer said:


> probably aha. Im just lookin for ways to increase the effects. I used to take it as needed, but then i saw a psychiatrist and he said take it 3 times a day.


Taking benzos on a non PRN basis is a bad idea for SA IMO. You'll just get unnecessary tolerance and dependence on the medication and it wont work when you need it to. You'll just keep raising and raising the dose and good luck trying to come off the high dose TID benzo dosing schedule.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

What about SNRI medication?
SSRI's are not good i agree (lexapro, paxill etc) its not wise though to stop taking clonzepam straight away, its awful in fact. Would diazepam help as its less potent and long acting too. you would start on a moderate dose and then taper it down unless u are not looking to come off Klonopin? Increasing it i doubt will help the social anxiety 
its a vicious circle unfortunately :/


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Arisa1536 said:


> What about SNRI medication?
> SSRI's are not good i agree (lexapro, paxill etc) its not wise though to stop taking clonzepam straight away, its awful in fact. Would diazepam help as its less potent and long acting too. you would start on a moderate dose and then taper it down unless u are not looking to come off Klonopin? Increasing it i doubt will help the social anxiety
> its a vicious circle unfortunately :/


 Ya the klonopin just relaxes me. It takes away the anxiety i have around my family but not around people at school.

And ya, as for SNRIs i was on cymbalta for 6 months and it basically cured my depression. But it gave me these days where i had unbearable anxiety.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

KPIN made a big difference for me, but it stuns the brain. I can feel it !

I was forced into an impromptu presentation at work, but was on .75MG kpin that day (middle of week), and it felt amazing and diff't. I was able to go through it w/o any panic, or whatever.

Drugs are drugs, it gives a side effect.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Positive said:


> KPIN made a big difference for me, but it stuns the brain. I can feel it !
> 
> I was forced into an impromptu presentation at work, but was on .75MG kpin that day (middle of week), and it felt amazing and diff't. I was able to go through it w/o any panic, or whatever.
> 
> Drugs are drugs, it gives a side effect.


Thats great it helps u.

And ya, i think im experiencing some kind if memory loss on kpin. Sometimes i camt remember the name of something simple, or i forget my password... So i have to wait until my subconscious throws it to me.


----------



## ron9916 (Jan 22, 2011)

It's mostly reliable for me but occasionally it throws me off. Sometimes the dose wasn't enough and there's still too much anxiety, other times a low dose and I just float into oblivion. These cases aren't that common, but do happen. A lot of times I think it's state of mind; I take it PRN and often go quite awhile without it despite crippling anxiety symptoms and difficult situations in life - then I'll finally take a very small dose and it felt someone stuck a lorazepam IV in me (or whatever the one is they use to sedate violent people). Other times I take it in anticipation, hours before something, and the anxiety still builds up to an unmanageable level. But again, most of the time it's good enough.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

King Moonracer said:


> Thats great it helps u.
> 
> And ya, i think im experiencing some kind if memory loss on kpin. Sometimes i camt remember the name of something simple, or i forget my password... So i have to wait until my subconscious throws it to me.


I'm gonna try go on a .25MG regime.


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

I took 4mg per day for a long time and it stoned me out really bad. It completely wiped my memory cause I was drinking and smoking weed on it too. 

Definitely a fun drug but taking it everyday eventually caused a massive tolerance and dependence for myself. Its best to take breaks when on a benzo or it just plain wont work eventually.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

00


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Benzo's never did anything for my anxiety.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

00


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

49erJT said:


> Did you not feel any of the sedative effects either?


On their own i also dont really feel any sedative effects (for example on 20mg of xanax id just get double vision, nothing else, same with high doses of all other benzo's), however when i'm on amphetamine (wich fixes my sa and ocd) i do get the sedative effects, no anxiolytic effects tough.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

00


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

If ephedra worked that well i would gues you would respond nicely to amphetamine.

Amphetamine on its own works great for my SA and OCD however it doesnt help my motivation and tolerance builds up quickly to the anti sa effects without a NMDA antagonist. For motivation i added in AMT (wich was used as an antidepressant for 20 years in the sovjet union, still looking for someone that has acces to a university library to get me all research papers!) it works good for motivation.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

00


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

What heart issues do you have? Can easily by solved by the addition of nebivolol or cardevolol.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

00


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Carvedilol directly antagonizes the increase in bp, heartrate and vasoconstriction caused by amphetamine as those are mediated by the adronergic receptors witch carvedilol blocks.
Carvedilol also has antioxidant effects and positive effects on cholesterol if i remember correctly.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Also are you aware ARB blockers can increase the risk of myocardial infarction? I suggest a switch to ACE inhibitors.

*Do angiotensin receptor blockers increase the risk of myocardial infarction?

Angiotensin Receptor Blockers May Increase Risk of Myocardial Infarction*


> This unexpected relationship of ARBs with MI may be aptly described as the "ARB-MI paradox" and was first raised as an issue in 2004.24 This report focused on a 19% relative increase in MI with valsartan (compared with amlodipine) in the 15 245-patient Valsartan Antihypertensive Long-term Use Evaluation (VALUE) trial.13 This editorial sparked tremendous discussion, debate, and controversy and resulted in a plethora of commentaries,25-27 systematic reviews,28,29 and meta-analyses,30-33 the results of which have served to confuse rather than clarify the issue. To date, there is no consensus on whether ARBs have a tendency to increase MI, but there is also no substantive evidence to indicate that ARBs are able to reduce MI. This is a paradox in itself.


http://circ.ahajournals.org/cgi/content/full/114/8/838


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

00


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

49erJT said:


> Beta Blockers can be dangerous in the presence of bradycardia though.


Yes you are right, if your blood pressure stays under control, will you be able to take amp safely? Or does your docter still think its a bad idea? If you manage to keep your blood pressure in the normal range, then it should be safe imo, but playing with your heart can be tricky so id definatly discuss it with your docter, eventually get a second opinion.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

00


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah but ARB blockers never panned out like they did in theory, in contract to inhibiting angiotensin II they selectively block the AT1 receptor wich increases angiotensin II several fold, wich leads to increased AT2 agonism wich was at first tought to be good, unfortionally this didnt really pan out, and the above paper explains really well. They may have less side effects, but they completely lack the ability to lower the incidence of myocardial infarction, unlike ace inhibitors wich have many proven benefits.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

00


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I think that if your BP stays under control, there's no extra risk with taking stimulants, there must be many ADHD patients out there that have cardiovascular issue's i would find it hard to beleive they are being refused stimulants, i think they are just monitored more and get extra meds. I'm not sure tough, but it wont hurt to get a second opinion.

Yeah some wine is good.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

00


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

They work for ADD but arent really prosocial or make you talk more wich is good for SA.

Wellbutrin has shown effiacy, nicotine works well too but its very addictive, and there's guanfacine too.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for the advice crazymed.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

So i went to a psychiatrist.. He said take kpin 3 times a day and put me in 100mg of zoloft.. I take 2 kpin in the morning and one at night, an hardly get any effects... What is wring with me? Why is my body so tolerant to drugs?


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah i have the same thing with klonopin
Its just your body has built up a rather high tolerance to medication especially Clonazepam because you have been on it for awhile and are on a moderate dose? you are on three a day, what MG? 
if its 1.5 in total then thats not much 

There has been some positive feedback on this forum (including crazymeds post above) about wellbutrin. that is meant to be good for SA, GAD and people coming off cigarettes, so maybe it helps other types of narcotic/stimulant addictions?? 

I don't know but i would definitely give it a try


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Im on 3 mg a day. Im just scared ill become dependent on it.... It seems like ive built tolerence in like 4 days.. How long do i have to wait until it gets out of my system?


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

49erJT said:


> Really? I've not experienced any tolerance and I've taken (0.50mg-1mg daily) for almost a decade but I'm not a big drinker and I stopped smoking bud way before starting Klonopin so maybe that helped prevent tolerance from developing...I know alcohol is cross-tolerant with benzo's.


This seems like a success.

I do it for work, and do feel a difference, but at times I feel awkward feelings in my head. I'm trying to cut out drinking and heavy caffeine. Weekends I'm free unless I have social events.

I've been on Ativan, Xanax, and KPIN seems to really hit it.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

King Moonracer said:


> So i went to a psychiatrist.. He said take kpin 3 times a day and put me in 100mg of zoloft.. I take 2 kpin in the morning and one at night, an hardly get any effects... What is wring with me? Why is my body so tolerant to drugs?


Did you ever get any effects from benzo's? Otherwise its quite possible its amphetamine that will work wonders for you isntead of benzo's like in my case.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Did you ever get any effects from benzo's? Otherwise its quite possible its amphetamine that will work wonders for you isntead of benzo's like in my case.


Ya klonopin has minimal effects on me, even like 4mg at once. Tell me about amphetines. Are u like a pharmacologist or something crazymed? Haha


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

took 3mg of kpin tonite. no effect.....WTF. ive only been taking like 2 for the past 4 days

ITs weird, i take kpin and then later at night when i have my special alone time, i get really tired...or if i take kpin and get tired and take a nap i go into a realllly deeep sleep.

like yesterday i took a 2 hour nap b4 baseball practice. it felt like 8 hours and i thought it was the next day...too bad it wasnt.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

I think kpin works better for me when I'm physically tired. Just 2nd after baseball practice and I'm semi high


----------

